# Pic's + Vid of Keira my standard pup



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)

Finally got around yesturday to giving my My 6mnth old Blue standard girl her first clip to get rid of the fly away fuzz 

FD the wonder groomer helped make her look as cute as she is!!
Keira Before



















and After hanging out with FD's Paris


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)

And a short vid


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yay!! Theres mah fav blue girlie! hehehe. Her and Paris adore running together, so it was interesting helping BMM groom keira, with paris running around in the yard just out the window, and Keira wanted to go play too! lol.

She looks so good in the movie BMM! You need to keep up the pics


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Keira is so pretty, she and Paris look like wonderful friends. What is she tossing and playing with in the video? She is bouncing around and moving so fast that I couldn't tell. Who is the little one that is in the video with her. Beautiful background scenery, are these pictures taken at a park? Keira and Paris are both very gorgeous poodles, you must be very proud mamas.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Sep 20, 2009)

haha its an old soccer ball that the horses popped!

Hehe nope, its our garden she is playing in 

The other doggy is our little Lowchen that I shaved off hehe.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

haha hehe haha back 2 u. Thanks 4 sharing these wonderful pix.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She's a beautiful girl. Great cut.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a precious baby! And her white buddy has a nice fluffy cut too!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, she looks beautiful! lol even with helmet head


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

She is stunning i love her coat!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

That is a lovely bitch!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! And great clip job, it suites her to a T. Love the little video clip, she sure looks like she loves to have fun!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

beautiful girl for sure! I love the video, she looks like such a sweet spirit! and I totally agree with jester's mom- the cut is perfect for her for sure!

this one was my favorite picture


BM Miniatures said:


>


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl - love the groom job!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty, pretty girl. And FD...what a gorgeous groom.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful!! What a happy go lucky girl you have  Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Both of them are stunning.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She's beautiful!

Okay, this is just how my standard sits and it cracks me up!









Is this just a normal poodle sit? I've never seen a dog do it before we got Bella.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's so cute!


----------

